# Working on italy



## Roslin (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm a Singaporean citizen. Me and my Italian fiance planning to get married. 

Am I able to work at my father in law company upon getting married without having any residence?

How do I apply for residency after marriage and how long is the process?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

When you arrive in Italy, your Italian husband must take you to his commune and register you as his wife. You cannot work legally in Italy for anyone until you have residency.


----------

